# [Nvidia]Rendimiento normal ? (cerrado)

## German3D

Buenas , resulta que por fin consegui instalar gentoo en mi PC "gordo" , pero cual es mi sorpresa al ver que el rendimiento grafico es bastante flojo. 

El equipo es un AMD 3500+ con 1024mb de ram y una 6800GT , bien . Si corro el glxgears no me superan los 8000fps O_o A mi parecer es bastante poco no?

```
*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.6629-r5

      Latest version installed: 1.0.8178-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 16,116 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

      License:     NVIDIA

```

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Card0"

        Driver          "nvidia"

#       VideoRam        262144

        vendorname      "nv"#"NVidia"

        boardname       "GeForce 6800 GT"

#       Option          "CalcAlgorithm" "CheckDesktopGeometry"

        Option          "DPMS" "true"

        Option          "NvAGP"  "1"

        Option          "NoLogo" "true"

        Option          "CursorShadow" "true"

#       Option          "RenderAccel" "on"

#       Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

#       Option          "Coolbits" "1"

EndSection

```

```
Section "Module"

        Load "freetype"

#       Load "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

#       Load  "speedo"

EndSection
```

Decir que comentandolo con un compañero del foro con la misma grafica pero inferior procesador incluso de 32bits , glxgears le da 13000fps 5000 mas que a mi ! Teniendo los mismos drivers pero diferente kernel . 

Que me puede estar fallando ?

54|u2 !!

----------

## cameta

Pueden ser muchisimas cosas, que afectan al rendimiento del equipo:

-El resto del hardware que tengas

-Opciones del kernel

-Opciones de compilación del entorno grafico.

----------

## cameta

Que puedes mirar?

1ºTu placa madre, si esta configurada correctamente para el pci express, o a que velocidad lo tienes configurado. Actualizar la bios de la placa base (esto siempre se ha de hacer, pero vigila como lo haces o la puedes destruir)

2º Tarjeta de video, mira si hay actualizaciones de su bios tambien

3º El kernel, mira si tienes opciones que no son adecuadas o te falta alguna. (opciones del pci express, opciones de AGP (tu placa es una pci express o sea que para poco te sirven)

4º El Xorg, con que que use Flags lo has compilado?

----------

## German3D

Buenas , tanto la bios como la grafica estan bien seguro , en win dan elr endimiento esperado.

Xorg lo compile con estas use:

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  (-3dfx) (-3dnow) +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal (-mmx) +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk (-sse) -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 0 kB
```

La grafica es AGP no PCI-E , voi a revisar si veo algo en el kernel de lo que comentas . 54|u2 !

----------

## cameta

Usa este comando:

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

y pon lo que te diga:

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Enabled

Podremos comprobar si estas usando el agpart de NVIDIA o el del kernel

Para usar el AGPART de NVIDIA

en xorg.conf debes de poner esta linea:

```
Identifier  "NVIDIA"

Driver      "nvidia"

option "NvAGP" "1"

```

Segun la documentación de NVIDIA:

Option "NvAGP" "integer"

    Configure AGP support. Integer argument can be one of:

        Value                            Behavior

        -----------------------------    -----------------------------

        0                                disable agp

        1                                use NVIDIA's internal AGP

                                         support, if possible

        2                                use AGPGART, if possible

        3                                use any agp support (try

                                         AGPGART, then NVIDIA's AGP)

Para lo de las fast writes y el SBA si lo tienes deshabilitado:

vete a etc/modules.d/nvidia y descomentas esta linea

#options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

lo guardas y le das a modules-update

Ah si y leer la documentacion de nvidia:

 zless /usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r3/README

----------

## German3D

Ostis :\

Mira:

```
ger@amd939 ~ $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Disabled

AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput

of the 'dmesg' command and/or your system log file

for additional information on this problem.

```

Ahora si que ya no se xD

54|u2 y gracias por la ayuda  :Wink: 

----------

## cameta

Pues eso es señal de que no tienes  AGP,  y eso ocurre en dos casos:

1º Que tu tarjeta sea una PCI express, en ese caso no tiene sentido el AGP

2º Te falta esta linea en xorg.conf 

option "NvAGP" "1"

----------

## aj2r

Al iniciar las X ¿Cuál es la salida en de tu sistema (dmesg)? ¿Y el log de las X (cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log)?

----------

## German3D

Si tengo la opcion que comentas cameta , pero nada :\

Aqui te pego unos trozos del log aj2r:

```
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 17:00:52 PST 2005

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

```

```
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "CursorShadow" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling cursor shadow

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xF8000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce 6800 GT

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.40.02.15.01

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-1

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: maximum pixel clock: 400 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Frequency information for CRT-1:

(II) NVIDIA(0):   HorizSync   : 30.000-83.000 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):   VertRefresh : 56.000-75.000 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):      (HorizSync from EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0):      (VertRefresh from EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-83.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-75.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

...

...
```

```
(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-1:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "896x672": 102.4 MHz, 83.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config option

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2
```

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

```

Y un grep al dmseg :

```
amd939 ~ # dmesg | grep NV

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:58:07 PST 2005

NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded!

NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded!
```

Segn parece todo va correcto no ? Como dato a comentar , cuando compilo algo en una terminal por ejemplo konsole , la pantalla con "las letras de lo que esta compilando" se ven como con un refresco muy lento , en barridos de arriba para abajo y de izq a derecha , no se ve fluido.

54|u2 !

----------

## aj2r

¿Cuál es la salida si haces un lsmod?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded!
> 
> 

 

Parece como si tubiéses cargado un módulo agpgart (que no deberías tenerlo) o que lo tienes compilado empotrado en el núcleo. Lo más seguro es que lo tengas empotrado así que ya sabes, a recompilar el kernel   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cameta

Si, tiene toda la pinta, y ademas parece  compilado el modulo AGPART para un chipset diferente del de la placa madre que tienes, porque en caso contrario hubieras tenido el AGP del kernel.

----------

## German3D

Buenas , si le hago un lsmod me sale el modulo de nvidia y nada de AGPART  . 

En el kernel que ya lo estube mirando tengo quitado la opcion de AGP ... 

Donde podria estar ademas de en charter devices ? Podria tener algo que ver que tenga como modulo el frame buffer de nvidia ?

Esto empieza a ser raro raro :\

54|u2

----------

## johnlu

Yo he añadido

option "NvAGP" "2" 

a mi /etc/X11/xorg.conf, pues con "1" no me funciona.

La salida con nvagp a 2 de cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status es

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Disabled

Al hacer esto he notado un incremento de entorno a 20-30 FPS con glxgears.

Ahora, qué diferencia hay entre 1 y 2? 1 es para usar el soporte agp interno de nvidia, y 2 para agpgart del kernel (si me equivoco corregidme  :Very Happy: ). Bien, ahora viene mi duda, qué diferencia hay en cuanto a rendimiento o funcionamiento? Sería mejor poder usar nvagp 1 en el xorg.conf? por qué podría ser que no me funciona con 1?

----------

## cameta

Johlu, lo mas probable es que no te funcione con el 1 es porque tengas compilado en el kernel AGP monolitico, por eso no se puede cargar el de NVIDIA.

----------

## cameta

He hecho una bisqueda de  la NVIDIA 6800GT y pone que es PCI Express, ¿Estas absolutamente seguro que tu tarjeta es AGP?

Pon el modelo de tu tarjeta.

----------

## German3D

xD Si hombre , y tan seguro como que me llamo Germán xD

Es una PNY 6800GT 256MB AGP 8X , ademas la placa no soporta PCI-e es una MSI K8n Neo2 con chip nForce3 

Mira es esta : http://www.epinions.com/content_194243694212

54|u2

Edito:Mirando en kernel desde SSH :

```
Generic Driver Options 

[*] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware                       │ │

[*] Prevent firmware from being built                                                        │ │

<*> Hotplug firmware loading support                                                         │ │

[ ] Driver Core verbose debug messages 
```

```
Character devices 

 [ ] Non-standard serial port support                                                        │ │

Serial drivers  --->                                                                    │ │

[*] Legacy (BSD) PTY support                                                                │ │

(256) Maximum number of legacy PTY in use                                                   │ │

< > Parallel printer support                                                                │ │

< > Support for user-space parallel port device drivers                                     │ │

< > Texas Instruments parallel link cable support                                           │ │

    IPMI  --->                                                                              │ │

    Watchdog Cards  --->                                                                    │ │

<*> Intel/AMD/VIA HW Random Number Generator support                                        │ │

< > /dev/nvram support                                                                      │ │

<*> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support                                                        │ │

< > Double Talk PC internal speech card support                                             │ │

< > Siemens R3964 line discipline                                                           │ │

< > Applicom intelligent fieldbus card support                                              │ │

     Ftape, the floppy tape device driver  --->                                              │ │

--- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                                              │ │

 < >   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support                                     │ │

 < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)                         │ │

< > ACP Modem (Mwave) support                                                               │ │

< > RAW driver (/dev/raw/rawN) (OBSOLETE)                                                   │ │

[*] HPET - High Precision Event Timer                                                       │ │

[*]   Allow mmap of HPET                                                                    │ │

< > Hangcheck timer                                                                         │ │

    TPM devices  --->                                                                       │ │

< > Telecom clock driver for MPBL0010 ATCA SBC 
```

```
Graphics support

<M> Support for frame buffer devices                                                  │ │

---   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers                                              │ │

[ ]   Enable Tile Blitting Support                                                    │ │

< >   Cirrus Logic support                                                            │ │

< >   Permedia2 support                                                               │ │

< >   CyberPro 2000/2010/5000 support                                                 │ │

< >   Arc Monochrome LCD board support                                                │ │

< >   VGA 16-color graphics support                                                   │ │

< > Hercules mono graphics support                                                    │ │

< > Epson S1D13XXX framebuffer support                                                │ │

<M> nVidia Framebuffer Support                                                        │ │

[ ]   Enable DDC Support                                                              │ │

< > nVidia Riva support                                                               │ │

< > Matrox acceleration                                                               │ │

< > ATI Radeon display support (Old driver)                                           │ │

 < > ATI Radeon display support                                                        │ │

< > ATI Rage128 display support                                                       │ │

< > ATI Mach64 display support                                                        │ │

< > S3 Savage support                                                                 │ │

< > SiS/XGI display support                                                           │ │

< > NeoMagic display support                                                          │ │

< > IMG Kyro support                                                                  │ │

< > 3Dfx Banshee/Voodoo3 display support                                              │ │

< > 3Dfx Voodoo Graphics (sst1) support                                               │ │

< > Cyberblade/i1 support                                                             │ │

< > Trident support                                                                   │ │

[ ] AMD Geode family framebuffer support (EXPERIMENTAL)                               │ │

< > Virtual Frame Buffer support (ONLY FOR TESTING!)                                  │ │

Console display driver support  --->                                              │ │

 Logo configuration  --->                         
```

----------

## johnlu

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Johlu, lo mas probable es que no te funcione con el 1 es porque tengas compilado en el kernel AGP monolitico, por eso no se puede cargar el de NVIDIA.

 

Cameta, supongo que con monolítico te refieres a builtin, bueno, te remito lo que tengo compilado en el kernel

```
Character devices

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                       

   <M>   ALI chipset support                                             

   <M>   ATI chipset support                                             

   <M>   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support        

   <M>   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support     

   <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support  

   <M>   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support                  

   <M>   SiS chipset support                                            

   <M>   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support 

   <M>   VIA chipset support

   <M>   Transmeta Efficeon support

   <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

   <M>   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+

   <M>   ATI Rage 128      

   <M>   ATI Radeon                                                

   <M>   Intel I810                                                 

   <M>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G         

   <M>     i830 driver                                      

   <M>     i915 driver                                      

   <M>   Matrox g200/g400                                 

   <M>   SiS video cards                                 

   < >   Via unichrome video cards                          

   < >   Savage video cards

```

sé que tengo muchos módulos innecesarios, pero bueno, ya de paso si quereis me recomedais cuáles quitar.

el caso es que con Options "NvAGP" "1", no me carga el agp (por decirlo de alguna forma) y con Options "NvAGP" "2" sí, pero luego no puedo suspender el sistema a disco (con software-suspend2) por eso es que tenga tanto interés en usar Options "NvAGP" "1", en la documentación sobre sw-suspend2 que he leido dicen que suspender a disco funciona bien con nvidia con Options "NvAGP" "1".

----------

## pacho2

¿800 u 8000?

Yo en una 6600 sólo llego, como mucho, a los 4200  :Sad: 

_____ EDITADO ______

Yo ya probé a compilar el kernel con el AGPGART como módulo, para poder cargar el de nvidia, pero el rendimiento de éste último era peor (en los amd64 suele ser así).

Saludos

----------

## cameta

Clarisimamente tienes compilado soporte AGP en el kernel, pero no has seleccionado el driver de tu placa.

¿Que implica esto?

1º No funciona el driver AGP del kernel

2ºSi intentas cargar el driver AGP de NVIDIA choca contra el del kernel.

Elimina todo el soporte AGP de tu kernel y deberia de funcionarte el de NVIDIA

Por cierto veo que usas el framebuffer de  NVIDIA,  eso tambien da problemas con el driver propietario de NVIDIA, eso solo debe de usarse con el  driver de codigo abierto NV.

Si deseas usar el framebuffer pon el el de vesa vga.

----------

## German3D

Uf señores , ya esta  :Smile: 

Mirar lo que era :

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Card0"

        Driver          "nvidia"

#       VideoRam        262144

        vendorname      "nv"#"NVidia"

        boardname       "GeForce 6800 GT"

#       Option          "CalcAlgorithm" "CheckDesktopGeometry"

        Option          "DPMS" "true"

        Option          "nvidia" "1" [b]<--- Añadir esta[/b]

#       Option          "NvAGP" "1" [b]<--- Comentar esta[/b]

#       Option          "NoLogo" "true"

#       Option          "CursorShadow" "true"

#       Option          "RenderAccel" "on"

#       Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

#       Option          "Coolbits" "1"

EndSection

```

Gracias a todos por la ayuda y la molestia  y a zorth que me dejo un mensajito con la clave por el MSN  :Wink: 

```
59094 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11818.800 FPS

59118 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11823.600 FPS

```

Ahora si ke si  :Smile: 

----------

## johnlu

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Clarisimamente tienes compilado soporte AGP en el kernel, pero no has seleccionado el driver de tu placa.
> 
> ¿Que implica esto?
> 
> 1º No funciona el driver AGP del kernel
> ...

 

Gracias, eso ha funcionado para mi.

----------

## ekz

Hola

Revivo este hilo porque estoy pasando por lo mismo, lo maximo que he logrado en el glxgears son 2300 fps, con mi nvidia FX5200 -TD128LF, tengo chipset via k8m800 ( :Sad: )

de verdad encuentro que es poco...ya probé todas las combinaciones posibles, pero lo que mas me incomoda es esto 

```

--- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)    

<M>   VIA chipset support        

< > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 

```

Por lo que lei cuando sale "---" es que no se puede deshabilitar, he probado con todas las opciones de "NvAGP" y tambien con "nvidia". 

Lo otro...

 *cameta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Clarisimamente tienes compilado soporte AGP en el kernel, pero no has seleccionado el driver de tu placa.
> 
> ¿Que implica esto?
> ...

 

Y como dije no puedo remover el soporte AGP del kernel...

O es tan simple que con esta tarjeta y esta placa es todo lo que alcanza?  :Crying or Very sad: 

SAludos

----------

## pacho2

yo tengo 4200 con mi 6600, tanto en gentoo, como en ubuntu, mandriva y suse :-/

Saludos

----------

## lukin-amd64

A mi con una 6600GT me da:

```
56254 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11223.038 FPS

56867 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11357.488 FPS
```

Pancho2 Supongo que la 6600 sera con el chip 6600Le porque a mi mi antigua 6600 me daba 8000 FPS.

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

 *lukin-amd64 wrote:*   

> A mi con una 6600GT me da:
> 
> ```
> 56254 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11223.038 FPS
> 
> ...

 

Será :-/, la mía es una 6600 "asecas", da 4000 frames con una resolución 1280x1024 y 24 de profundidad de color :-/

Saludos

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gente. Perdonen la molestia. Tengo un problema que tiene que ver con esto y uds saben del tema por lo que vi.

Mi KDE se cuelga, comprobe es la tarjeta de video, no se aun si la temperatura por que es aleatorio completamente. Aca hace calor hoy dia.

Hice muchas cosas. Mi placa es una Asus V9520 Magic con Chip GeForce Fx 5200.

Como compilo el kernel? Con soporte para Nvidia para Agpgart? O manejo todo por nvidia-drivers? La verdad no se donde este el problema. Ya baje la version del nvidia-drivers, y probe con NV y siempre tengo un problema con una u otra cosa. Distintos problemas. Aca otro link de otro hilo que abri. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-636818.html

Perdonen pero necesito mi maquina trabaje, me estoy volviendo loco.

----------

